# Well I'v gone and done it again



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My mother in law has seen my fb raves about chickens and showing a video of the chick moving inside the egg. So she sent my husband a text saying they have now caught chicken fever. Lol


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Enabler! !!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Omg!!!, well at least they'll be plenty to talk about, LOL


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

thats funny. i did the same to my mom last summer and now she's the chicken whisperer. i think her retiring helped too though


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

That's hilarious and I want to see that video too!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

No one in my family shares my love of chickens.If my grandmother was still alive,she'd be giving me grief over them.She always disliked my birds and chickens are worse.I bet she would've liked the eggs,tho.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My grandmother had chickens. She'd sit back by them daily. She never shared her feelings about when Grandpa butchered them.


----------

